

Ask HN: Website for iOS app - eduardordm

I'm about to finish an Ipad app I've been building for 6 months. I'm tired and the last thing I want to do right now is to build a landing page/website for my app.<p>Is there a service where I could just choose a theme, upload a video, screenshots and get a cool website that looks like flipboard.com?<p>Thanks!
======
tstegart
[http://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/appcase-iphone-app-
showcase-W...](http://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/appcase-iphone-app-showcase-
WB000T927)

------
jazzychad
<http://app.net/> is what you are looking for :)

------
freddy
did you ever find something that was satisfactory?

